
A Twitter client that puts users first - headshot
http://www.whileaway.top
======
Amir6
Very cool project. Its good to see how we can get out of ambiguous A.I. in the
background deciding on what is (or even should be) important for us to read
and get exactly what you think you should read. Thanks for sharing

------
headshot
www.whileaway.top is a Twitter client that provides a better version of
Twitter 'while you were away' by putting users before tweets. You pick the
users whose Tweets you enjoy reading and Whileaway makes sure you never miss a
Tweet from them. In a way this is similar to Twitter lists but the way the
tweets are consumed here is different.

The whole interface is keyboard navigatable. It's cool. Try it out.

